# PSE Theory Recurve?



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

It looks like an upgrade to PSE's entry level Olympic recurve the Summit. The Theory uses a full 25 inch riser rather than a 23 like the Summit.


----------



## mrichardson1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just ordered one hope it turns out to be a good one. My first ilf rig


----------



## bootsopen (Feb 8, 2018)

Any recommendations on a rest? Bought a basic flipper screw in but still seems to be pulling far left while I have the rest as close to the riser as possible.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

I have the 2017 model. 36#. Although I have nothing to compare it to, I think it's a nice bow, solidly built. Cast aluminum 25" riser, with powdercoat finish. 
I have a AAE freeFlyte rest on it. 

I have the rest adjusted out about 3/16" left of center, and the nock at about 5/8" high for the arrows I shoot most. It hits center.....as long as I do. Somedays, I have to bring my aim a little right, some days a little left. But that ain't the bow's fault!

Edit:
The local shop I bought it from brought in a 2018 model after I bought this one. A bit different. The grip is a lot different. The grip was the only thing I really disliked about this bow. A Jake Kaminski video and a little epoxy, and it's good now


----------



## buckleb (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks for the info - considering this as well


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Sch - 

The one that Mike described is actually a pretty decent entry level Olympic rig, made by Win&Win and they know a thing or two about about bows. The most recent iteration, is IMHO, a piece of crap. Holding the two side by side and the differences become obvious. I'm sure the newer version shoots well, but the short-cuts that were taken in the riser really make it look pretty cheap, despite the better paint job. (The older version had a hard line between the riser colors, and the newer one has a fade.) The newer black limbs do look pretty cool. I have the old riser and new limbs . 

For the record, PSE never made a recurve (limb) and basically just did re-decaling from a number of manufacturers over the years. 

Before buying one of the newer versions, I'd looking to labeled W&W stuff. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OddJack (May 13, 2019)

For the price I would go with a Gillo G2. Specially if you are planning to shoot barebow. Gillo has weight option plus all the other features of PSE and it's forge AL


----------

